# Sticky  24V "Official" DIY/FAQ [Updated]



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

This thread will work very similar to the DIY\FAQ threads in some of the other forums. To have a topic added to the FAQ please send a PM directly to myself or a Moderator. You just need to let me/them know what you would like it added to the "24v FAQ" thread.
*Please alert me if you have something addtional to add or an updated version of any of these threads!*

#1 Question: Do I have a 12V VR6 or a 24V VR6 (For the US)? 12Vs have spark plug wires, 24Vs do not (they have individual coil packs).
In the US, all 24V VR6 MkIVs came with engine code BDF and the 6 speed manual 02M or 5-speed Tiptronic 09A transmissions (Jetta only). Eurovans with the 24V VR6 came with the 5-speed 02J or auto tranny.

*Most Common Engine Performance Mods:*
Intake
Catback Exhaust
Chip
Lightweight Pulleys 
Cams
Forced Induction

*Registries:
*unOfficial 24v VR6 Registry
High Mileage 24V VR6s
*
Tech: 
*Interference-style engine?
R32 head on a 2.8 VR6? LINK 1 & LINK 2
Stock Spark Plug Gap & torque spec
Tach wire = no! 
G62 Sensor
BDF vs R32 valves
Technical 24V Info
NA Buildup with lots of info

*N/A Chip: 
*03 GIAC chip dyno plot
APR
C2 Motorsports
Unitronic
GIAC
United Motorsport
Malone Tuning

*New links added!
*

*Forced Induction Chips:
*Unitronic BT415CC
Unitronic BT630CC
C2 Motorsports
United Motorsport
BahnBrenner
GIAC

*Standalone:
*034 Tuning, Lugtronic

*Exhaust: 
*There are not any headers available for the 24V VR6 as stock manifolds flow well.
Exhaust Discussion & Poll
Exhaust on 4 Motion makes wierd noise when it rains!!!
2.5" Cat Back Magnaflow video clips
Techtonics Tuning Downpipe and headers info
24V Exhaust Sound Clip Thread

*Intake: 
*Evoms V-Flow
AEI
ECS Tuning
42DD High Flow Intake *ADDED (11/17)*
*
Cam Shafts: 
*Schrick 252 Install
Schrick 252 Dyno
TT cams
Note: R32 and 2.8 24V VR6 cams are identical.*
General Forced Induction:
*How much pressure before the stock manifold pops?
*
Forced Induction Superchargeing:
*VF-Engineering Supercharger Info
VF-Engineering Dyno Results
*Forced Induction Turbocharging: 
*Kinetics 24V Turbo
EIP
C2 Motorsports

*Fueling: 
*3 or 4 bar Fuel Pressure Regulator
Larger Injector discussion*

Electrical: 
*Please consult the MkIV DIY FAQ as it will have 95% of electrical issues covered: 
MK4Forum Essentials - DIY / FAQ & Resources Guide
MKIV Fuse ID Listing
For those with Fan &/or A/C issues on 24Vs

*Transmission: 
*6 Speed Final Gear Ratio
02M Gear sets
Does your 2-3 shift suck or sometime grind? Join the crowd
HPA Gear set info
Limited Slip Differentials (LSD's)
Info about 24V axles

*Maintenance: 
*10K Service
Scheduled maintenance
Metal Waterpump Info

*Troubleshooting:
*Common Issues to 24v VR6 motors
Does your car buck?
Warm Stall Data
California 24V VR6 owners guide to SMOG

*DIYs: 
*Changing spark plugs
Replace 24V VR6 Serpentine Belt
Oil Change How to
Water Pump
V-Flow Stage 2
Engine cover removal
Crack-pipe/Thermostat Replacement
Bleeding 02M clutch slave cylinder
MK4 24V VR6 Oil Pressure & Oil Temp gauge 
SAI Delete (Almost complete) 
Timing Chain Replacement, 12V VR6 [24V is similiar] Looking for a complete 24V write up.
*Currently looking for updates or new DIY's*


*Misc:
*Steel Oilpans on 24V
VR6 and V6?
ESP Question?
24V Coilpack part numbers
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?1079770]Ticking Sound after start and VR6 "whistle"
24v dyno charts & time slips
24v bolt-ons dyno results
Grounding Kit Discussion


----------



## NOpassattimmy (Oct 13, 2011)

Nice work Charles:thumbup:


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks Timmy, I'm going to start going through the site and correcting the ones that I can. This place really needs it.

-Charles


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

Updated the reflect the style of most FAQ/DIY sections, I'm looking for ways to improve this so if you have anything let me know!

-Charles


----------



## CorradoSLC (Jan 20, 2000)

Thanks for cleaning this up. Don't have a ton to add, but 42DD has a new intake. I have it and like it.

http://www.42draftdesigns.com/VW-Mk4-12v24v-VR6-High-Flow-Intake-System_p_750.html


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

CorradoSLC said:


> Thanks for cleaning this up. Don't have a ton to add, but 42DD has a new intake. I have it and like it.
> 
> http://www.42draftdesigns.com/VW-Mk4-12v24v-VR6-High-Flow-Intake-System_p_750.html


Hey No problem, I'll add it later when I'm home from work, if you find anything else let me know!

-Charles


----------



## Sarahcidle93 (Sep 25, 2012)

I see that within the 24 DIY/FAQ, the "Common Issues to 24v VR6 motors" thread is no longer there. Is there anything else out there that will have similar info?



>>>Common Issues to 24v VR6 motors<<<: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?&id=3206033


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

Sarahcidle93 said:


> I see that within the 24 DIY/FAQ, the "Common Issues to 24v VR6 motors" thread is no longer there. Is there anything else out there that will have similar info?
> 
> 
> 
> >>>Common Issues to 24v VR6 motors<<<: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?&id=3206033


When the forum software changed the "zerothread" thing went away. If you see a link like 

```
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?&id=3206033
```
change the front part to:

```
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?
```
and add the number after the ? symbol.

So your thread above becomes:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3206033


----------

